# Bidding Question



## 1sttimeplower (Sep 27, 2004)

What would be a reasonable bid for a private road on a lake that is 8/10 of a mile long? The road is narrow enough to plow in one or two passes.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

You'll get a million different opinions and everything depends on your location. If it were here and I was asked for a bid, I'd first look for anything that would make it other than a flat, straight push - pushing off to the side with plenty of places to push off during the 8/10 mile. Supposing those factors and no need to haul snow off - I'd bid $100 for any push to 6", then incremental from there. If they also wanted ice melter, there'd be an extra charge for that depending on type of melter. I've also had bids where I was expected to monitor the road continuously during a storm, so there'd be a "drive-by to check" fee.

Other things to consider: Are there driveways off this road and are they included with the bid? Then the above needs to be adjusted upward. Are the sides constructed such that there will be room and ability to keep early pushes pushed back to allow for future pushes (or) are you going to be able to go fast enough to "roll" the snow over existing banks (you'll need to keep a steady pace throughout)?


----------



## VALLEYWIDEPA (Oct 16, 2004)

isnt it $125 for every 1/4 mile plus rock salt


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I think $500/mi for a private road would be kind of high, anywhere, regardless of the difficulty of the terrain.


----------



## 1sttimeplower (Sep 27, 2004)

The driveways would not be included, that is a separate deal. The road is mostly flat with plenty of places to push the snow. Also, what is the going rate for sand salt? Twice the material cost?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I spread a sand/salt mix using a 2-yard V-box and charge twice my cost for anything over 1/2 yard. For many jobs I get, I'll use less than 1/2 yard. In those cases a minimum charge applies. So when people ask for a price, I'll say $xx up to 1/2 yard, then $yy a yard (in my case, $xx is 1/2 of the cost per yard). Most people have no idea how much area a yard of material will cover, so I try to get an idea of what they need done ( ie: a one-mile private road or a 75' driveway with a 50'x50' parking area). Then based on experience, I can tell them it'll probably take about 1/2 yard or around two yards, etc. Make sure they understand that's an estimate. But, you shouldn't be so far off that you quote one yard and it takes two.


----------



## Ricks (Mar 1, 2004)

I live in Maine on a 1/2 mile of private road with curves. It takes 4 passes to clear the road. The first and second passes open up the road, the next two need to be done to push the banks back. 

There is plenty of space to push the snow, if you plan ahead. Our current contract is $125 per storm. Sanding is extra, driveways off the private road are the responsibility of the owners. Pushing back the banks when needed is extra to a man with a larger plow.

Rick...........


----------

